# Pimp my Vivarium MKII!!!



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi guys and girls, we thought we’d show you our new viv build that we’ve been working on since our previous Ice Cave, it’s not fully complete as it needs a few a little bit of tweeking and also we still have all the electrics to sort out though thought you may like to see what it looks like so far. We have tried to alter/change a few problems that we found with our previous build (cleaning ease and more bug proof) plus we have tried to incorporate all the advice that people passed on like UV distances (the back UV tube is 12inches off ground with main basking spot 6inches away and top basking point 4inches away), more floor space and we tried to make it look a little more natural. 

The build was carried out exactly the same way as our previous build (i.e from polystyrene) apart from we decided to add a few natural items like rocks, wood and plants. Plus instead of finishing the build off with varnish we decided to copy Jabba’s recent technique of epoxy resin and multiple coloured sand mixes.
The viv measures 50x24x18 inches and is going to be the top level of our stack build that we have planned. More details of the rest of the stack will come once we have the custom bits!! Anyway let us know what you think so far!


Oh yeah almost forgot to mention the “celebrity” dragon only introduced for aesthetics!! : victory:

overall view


















few close ups


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

great pad!


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Looks really great!


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

looking good. how many layers of grout did you use?


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

simple yet effective. good use of the space


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

This one I love. It's looks fantastic!!


----------



## t o k a y (Aug 4, 2009)

its really nicei like how youve incorparated the tube in the background although fo a viv like this id use more lighting as the uv will give an unbalanced spectrum something like a energy saving light bulb would be good if you hide it away somewhere and it cheap to run


----------



## kiz (Dec 6, 2008)

That looks fantastic as does the beardy. 5*


----------



## HalcyonInverts (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh snap! that viv is ace! makes me actually want a beardy lol! Im not really a fan of the desert type animals, i prefer things moist... but dam thats a fine looking display! Well done!


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

t o k a y said:


> its really nicei like how youve incorparated the tube in the background although fo a viv like this id use more lighting as the uv will give an unbalanced spectrum something like a energy saving light bulb would be good if you hide it away somewhere and it cheap to run


we also have another UV tube (with reflector) on the front of the viv hidden behind the panel above the glass doors!!! makes the light "even" and also means the UV levels are great all over the viv!


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

cubeykc said:


> looking good. how many layers of grout did you use?


we used a standard 3 layers of grout and two layers of epoxy resin with mixed colours of sand!


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

That looks great wish I could do something like that. Looked at your Mk1 that was a cracking build as well you still use it?


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

spatte88 said:


> we also have another UV tube (with reflector) on the front of the viv hidden behind the panel above the glass doors!!! makes the light "even" and also means the UV levels are great all over the viv!


fair enough it is a very nice viv i can see the light coming of the tube at the top now i didnt notice it before isnt the yellow part of the spectrum missng though?

although tbf none of what i have said is neccesary i was just wondering if it was the 1 tube at first but as you have said it not so its fine like that really


----------



## t o k a y (Aug 4, 2009)

rase0121 said:


> fair enough it is a very nice viv i can see the light coming of the tube at the top now i didnt notice it before isnt the yellow part of the spectrum missng though?
> 
> although tbf none of what i have said is neccesary i was just wondering if it was the 1 tube at first but as you have said it not so its fine like that really


lol i just realised that've replied on my bro's account :lol2: he has his password saved its an nuisance


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

It's just plain lovely! Well done


----------



## cos!! (Feb 26, 2009)

that looks ridiculously good!:notworthy:


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

I love it, I'd love to try something like that in our beardie vivs


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

That looks awesome. I love the little chunks of real rock exposed in the background. The fake rock blends in really well with the real stuff... lucky beardies!: victory:


EDIT: Where did you buy epoxy resin btw?


----------



## SeanEK4 (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow! That is totally awesome!! 

Makes me want to buy a bigger viv now to build up for when my boy is ready


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

:notworthy: That's more like it, keep up the good work, and feel free to name drop whenever you like : victory:

Jay


----------



## 4ftfreedom (Nov 25, 2009)

t o k a y said:


> its really nicei like how youve incorparated the tube in the background although fo a viv like this id use more lighting as the uv will give an unbalanced spectrum something like a energy saving light bulb would be good if you hide it away somewhere and it cheap to run


 
what is the energy saving bulb used for???


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

4ftfreedom said:


> what is the energy saving bulb used for???


I think what Tokay is getting at, is with only a uvb tube for light, and a ceramic for heat, a desert animal like a Beardie will find it very dark in there, so more light will certainly help. But to be honest I don't think it's as simple as puting in a "standard" bulb, animals like beardies can see uva, so only having a uvb tube, and no other light sourse, effectivly leaves a beardie half blind.

Jay


----------



## t o k a y (Aug 4, 2009)

4ftfreedom said:


> what is the energy saving bulb used for???


for extra light and a more balanced spectrum




jabba1967 said:


> I think what Tokay is getting at, is with only a uvb tube for light, and a ceramic for heat, a desert animal like a Beardie will find it very dark in there, so more light will certainly help. But to be honest I don't think it's as simple as puting in a "standard" bulb, animals like beardies can see uva, so only having a uvb tube, and no other light sourse, effectivly leaves a beardie half blind.
> 
> Jay


but surely without having a 2% tube in the middle of the viv(which it would probably need to be for any good exposure)it would be any good which is unlikely to happen also the 10/12% do emit some uva just not as much as a 2% for example the reason i said a energy saving as as they are cheap an should help to balance the spectrum more and are small so would have a problem being put in the viv although a 2% would be better


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

t o k a y said:


> for extra light and a more balanced spectrum
> 
> 
> 
> but surely without having a 2% tube in the middle of the viv(which it would probably need to be for any good exposure)it would be any good which is unlikely to happen also the 10/12% do emit some uva just not as much as a 2% for example the reason i said a energy saving as as they are cheap an should help to balance the spectrum more and are small so would have a problem being put in the viv although a 2% would be better


Yup,

Agree, if a uva was fitted, and a "normal" bulb, that would give a light range from 290 nm to 700nm (so uvb to uva 290~400nm, and visible light 400 to 700nm)

The added bonus to the uva is...I think we will let Melissor explain, as she's far more eloquent than me : victory: 


*How Important is Ultraviolet A (Blacklight)?*
UV radiation is divided into UVA (longwave), UVB (midwave), and UVC (shortwave). Blacklights are a strong source of UVA. It has been demonstrated that UVA can influence agonistic, reproductive, and signaling behaviors in some species of lizards (Gehrmann, 1994A) as well as inhibit growth in female panther chameleons, _Chamaeleo pardalis _(Ferguson, et al., 1996). A UVA requirement for long-term health and reproduction of captive reptiles has not been demonstrated. However, because UVA is a component of natural light in many environments, e.g. deserts, appears to stimulate social behavior, and does seem to be nondetrimental even at high irradiances, some herpetoculturists may elect to use a blacklight in conjunction with some other visible light and/or heat emitting lamp

And there's more...


*The Other Ultraviolet*
Most discussions of ultraviolet wavelengths address UVB. There is, however, another segment in the ultraviolet spectrum that is also critically important. UVA (320-400 NM) is the range in which reptiles, and many other animals, can see. What looks like a faintly red-orange anole dewlap to us is a bright, fiery red beacon to another anole. That pretty blue tongue in a blue-tongue skink's mouth is bright fluorescent pink to another blue-tongue skink. Reptiles also have more color receptors in their eyes and so are able to better discriminate colors than are humans.

While all senses play an important role to reptiles, vision is probably one of the most versatile. The wavelengths they are able to perceive play roles in color perception which in turn affects appetite. Reds are redder, greens greener, yellows yellower. Transformed, then, is the rather bland, largely monotonous pile of greens, vegetables and fruits. For a reluctant feeder, the presence or absence of UVA may mean the difference between feeding, weight gain and growth, or malnutrition (due to chronic starvation) and stunted development.

Natural behaviors, too, may be stimulated by UVA. From thermoregulatory triggers that tell the reptile when to bask, feed, and find a sleeping spot for the night, to cues triggering onset of hormonal changes that kick off the breeding season, to tracking and identifying conspecifics in the environment (much like way a dog can learn about an interloper from smelling urine, many reptiles leave - and can read - UV sensitive trails or markers in their environment). Denying reptiles UVA would be like going through life with only one eye. You could certainly see and function, but you would be missing much of the depth and complexity of your environment. To a reptile, that depth and complexity makes up for the lack of spoken communication and, in many cases, very limited stereo (binocular) vision. To deny them UVA is to reduce their ability to effectively interact with their environment and with other animals in their environment, which in turn leads to chronic low levels of stress.

*Melissa Kaplan's*
Herp Care Collection
_Last updated December 18, 2009 _​ 

For the record I have uvb and uva in all my vivs : victory:​ 
Jay​


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

Just when I thought I'd learnt all I needed to know about providing light from my previous build :lol2: There was me thinking as long as I was providing high levels of UVB and giving my Beardies plenty of opportunity to get to multiple levels they'd be sorted! 

Must admit I don't really know much about this balanced light spectrum and UVA apart from what you have posted on this thread! Though from what you've mentioned doesn't the arcadia 12% UV tube cover all of the light spectrum?

I only ask as when you look at their website Arcadia the leaders in pet-care lighting technology - D3+ Reptile Lamp they mention how they cover the full spectrum and according to their chart it produces light between 300 & 700nm (which you've mentioned)! Or is this not at high enough levels?

And cheers for all the great comments on the build from everyone :blush:


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

:lol2:

That's the way of things, just when you think you've got something sorted, it gets taken to the next level, I bet you wish you had taken the "blue pill".

All lights will give off visible light, (other wise you wouldn't see it), but it's the amount that differs. A uvb tube is designed to give off most of it's light as uvb, so this means the rest of the light range is very low, so the wave lengths between 320nm~700nm are there, but very low.

To give you a comparison, light is mesured in "LUX".

The sun gives around 150,000 lux of light at midday.
A Mega Ray 70watt metal halide will give around 120,000 lux at 10"
A Mega Ray 60watt mercury vapour will give around 16,000 lux at 10"
A 100watt incandescent spotlight will give around 10,000 lux
A 12% Arcadia uvb tube will give around 500 Lux

: victory:

Jay


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Hehehe!!! Now that's what you call a background!! :2thumb:

And your beardie seems to love it! Really has brought out his colours!.

So what are you gonna do next then?? LOL. were waiting :whistling2:

I'm stuck for ideas on my 6ft viv!! No more skulls need something different! :devil:


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

spatte88 said:


> we used a standard 3 layers of grout and two layers of epoxy resin with mixed colours of sand!


So you just basically mixed the sand in with the resin?? and pasted it over the background?? Sorry i'm curious :mf_dribble:


----------



## ozzie (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi

Stunning Viv...

I too was also wondering exactly what you used i.e.
where do you get the grout (just normal tiling?) and the resin from (whats it called)
im going to attempt something along these lines as youve inspired me with your vivs


----------



## kckoopa (Aug 1, 2009)

Becky Wheeler said:


> So you just basically mixed the sand in with the resin?? and pasted it over the background?? Sorry i'm curious :mf_dribble:


me too... did this mean you didnt have to varnish? what sort of ratio did you mix the resin with the sand?

so many questios!!! :notworthy: (also, another :notworthy: for jabba )


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

Becky Wheeler said:


> Hehehe!!! Now that's what you call a background!! :2thumb:
> 
> And your beardie seems to love it! Really has brought out his colours!.
> 
> ...


Thanks Becky I'm glad you like it, seeing your vivs has always got me inspired to do more :lol2:

I'm thinking of trying a fully natural viv next using sandstone and wood.

You mentioned ideas, why not try advancing from the skulls into to full skeletons like say a dinosaur or something? Bet you could place a hide in the skull with mouth or eye socket entrance and plenty of hanging places for your snakes with the spine and rib cage!


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

kckoopa said:


> me too... did this mean you didnt have to varnish? what sort of ratio did you mix the resin with the sand?
> 
> so many questios!!! :notworthy: (also, another :notworthy: for jabba )


No need to varnish as the epoxy is very tough and totally water resistant with a few layers. Don't mix the sand with resin, just paste on the resin and then poor on the sand! check out Jabba's Hog build for a full description of the method.


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

ozzie said:


> Hi
> 
> Stunning Viv...
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'm glad I've inspired you. It's actually a lot of work though really good fun and nice to know your doing the best you can for your reptiles. 

I got my grout from B&Q and yes just a normal waterproof tile grout is fine as it is sealed by the resin (or PVA Glue as cheap option), though I would recommend a powder form grout so you can mix different textures.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Aww thanks hunny!! I will have a think and see what I can come up with!! Maybe do a jurassic theme?? Hmmmm.......Now I have sparks going off in my head! LOL.

It goes to show what you can do with a plain vivarium!! And you don't have to be artistic. I've seen so many backgrounds on here and you and others have showed people what you can do if you put your imagination into gear. Not to mention it can actually be quite fun too.

So Bravo mate!! Keep them coming! :no1:


----------



## Alfie84 (Sep 14, 2009)

WOW...just WOW...that is the best looking viv I have EVER seen!!! good job there buddy!!!

I so wana try to make me one now!


----------



## baba o'riley (Oct 17, 2009)

Thats a Fab Viv. Well done


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!1
THATS AWESUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMM !!!! 

is that same beardie who owned the ice cave ???? 
lookslike a simpsons take on a beardie  ... LOOKSSOOO YELLOW ... ITS AWESOME ME MUST HAVE !!!! ... .were isyour house ??? and wen arnt u home ???? lol :flrt:


----------



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

Amazing! like your last one, and probably like your next one's gunna be :2thumb::no1::no1:


----------



## bry rose (Apr 3, 2010)

looks realy good :no1:

hope mine looks that good when it's done


----------



## Christie&Spence (Feb 27, 2010)

ooooo me likey :notworthy:


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

Anthony Laing said:


> Amazing! like your last one, and probably like your next one's gunna be :2thumb::no1::no1:


Thanks ever so much guys I'll hopefully post my next build soon!!!


----------



## Nike_T7 (Jun 14, 2010)

spatte88 said:


> Thanks ever so much guys I'll hopefully post my next build soon!!


was it hard to do it? :whistling2:


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

Nike_T7 said:


> was it hard to do it? :whistling2:


Not at all, it is time consuming though! I'm nearly finished with my latest build which I will post once complete and this one has taken about a week and a half to complete.


----------



## jbateman1995 (Jul 21, 2010)

wow i wish i could do that it looks great!!:2thumb:


----------



## Catfud (Mar 2, 2010)

spatte88 said:


> No need to varnish as the epoxy is very tough and totally water resistant with a few layers. Don't mix the sand with resin, just paste on the resin and then poor on the sand! check out Jabba's Hog build for a full description of the method.


Do you have a link for this, I can't seem to find it.

Awesome build btw :2thumb:

love the look of the rock from the resin and sands.


----------



## Catfud (Mar 2, 2010)

nvm I got it, the name Jabba was throwing me off! :whistling2:


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

Catfud said:


> Do you have a link for this, I can't seem to find it.
> 
> Awesome build btw :2thumb:
> 
> love the look of the rock from the resin and sands.


Ah yes sorry Jabba is now Pendragon, link http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/planted-vivariums/416151-natural-hoggie-viv-build.html where the full description for the Epoxy method is described. Any questions though feel free to ask. Also keep an eye on this thread as I should be posting my latest build soon for those interested :lol2:


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

spatte88 said:


> Ah yes sorry Jabba is now Pendragon, link http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/planted-vivariums/416151-natural-hoggie-viv-build.html where the full description for the Epoxy method is described. Any questions though feel free to ask. Also keep an eye on this thread as I should be posting my latest build soon for those interested :lol2:


Interested..:mf_dribble:

Jay


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

here is the latest addition http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/578178-pimped-viv-stack.html#post6975522 and the overall stack......plus a little surprise!!! 

ENJOY!!


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

If anyone is interested this is now for sale! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...omemade-viv-stack-poly-build.html#post9217320


----------



## *Blackadder* (Jul 16, 2011)

Looks well cool,really good how you've done the uv tube.:2thumb:


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Blackadder* said:


> Looks well cool,really good how you've done the uv tube.:2thumb:


Thanks!


----------

